# Guess Who’s Back? Y’all Remember This Fool? He’s A Visiting Scholar At Northwestern Smh...



## Everything Zen (Dec 23, 2018)

S.O.B. 

Y’all remember that campaign we had years ago where we ran this fool off of Psychology Today?!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/chicag...ng-controversial-scholar-to-northwestern/amp/

*CHICAGO (CBS) — *A follow-up to a CBS 2 Investigation:

A professor who insults black women and questions the intelligence of those who believe in God is a visiting Northwestern scholar, thanks to Northwestern professor who also has a controversial past.

CBS 2 Investigator Dorothy Tucker has uncovered more about their connection.

The visiting scholar, Dr. Satoshi Kanazawa, has been at the university, since early September. He has been hosted by a long time professor who has been at the school for nearly 30 years.

On leave from the London School of Economics, and now a visiting scholar at Northwestern, Professor Kanazawa has a reputation for producing controversial research.

“More intelligent people are more likely to be homosexual,” said Kanazawa in a video posted on the Big Think website.


It was an earlier article titled “Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women” that prompted nearly 4,000 people to sign a petition banning Kanazawa from conducting research at NU. But graduate students in the psychology department had complained months before.

According to an email obtained by CBS 2, the professors admitted they were “blindsided” and explained that “one faculty member (Mike Bailey) agreed to host Kanazawa…” and he got two others “who were unaware of Kanazawa history, to co-sign and support an application…” for the visiting scholar.

*Professor Bailey is best know for his research on sexual orientation.

“I think that male sexuality orientation is inborn,” Bailey said. He is also no stranger to controversy. In 2011 Bailey was forced to apologize after allowing a couple to perform a sex act in front of more than 100 students in his psychology class.

Research on female sexuality, published by Kanazawa in May 2016, cites works by Bailey. His name appears under references at least five times. The relationship is no surprise to graduate student Eleanor Russell.

“It makes sense in terms of their interest in transgression,” Russell said. “They both seem to be in violating the boundaries of what is commonly deemed acceptable to most people at Northwestern University.”

Several emails were sent to the professors for comment but neither have responded. The visiting scholar is expected to be at the school through next fall.*


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 24, 2018)

Birds of feather always flock together.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Dec 26, 2018)

TRASH. 

This also confirms what we already know--it's not what you know, but _who. _The host professor got two of his colleagues to sign off on the application with apparently superficial knowledge, if that, of Kanazawa. See how easy it is to keep on with the bull when you have a person willing to ride for you? 

If the other professors knew of his controversial past and are lying, that's another thing, but I bet they really just did go along with what Bailey said. Ridiculous.


----------

